# Drylok in Canada!? Quickrete cement pigment



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could help me with the equivalent product to DRYLOK in Canada at Rona or Home Depot. There is no DRYLOK, and I am having a hard time finding an identical product. If possible, with brand names so I know I am getting the right thing.

People mention quickrete cement pigment for color as well..... I have seen nothing in either store. Only a huge tub of regular quickrete.... Need help with a canadian equivalent product for cement pigment color as well.

Thanks


----------



## apex82 (Jul 16, 2010)

bummmmmmmppp


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe look for Cement oxide colors or Iron oxide colors, thats the pigments used to color cement.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Rona has oil based Drylock. Is it the powder form you are looking for? home Hardware carries a bunch of Dryloc products, as well as a similar product to the dry powder Dryloc, called King Seal.
What exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm having the same issues finding Drylock in Ottawa. Rona has the oil base Drylock, but really don't want to use that. Lowes here told me that they used to carry it, but discontinued recently. Each store seems to have an equivalent concrete latex sealer, that I would think has the same properties. But i'm hesitant to risk that experiment. My 220 background is all done with 4 coats of concrete, and tank cabinet is already, now I just have to somehow seal the bckground. Even Drylock's website isn't much help with regard to what their product is comprised of.
Anybody else who has tried a similar product we'd sure appreciate the input.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Try contacting your local masonary supply place or even a concrete place (Dupont etc.)


----------



## markw (Feb 20, 2004)

Just found it at Home Hardware. At least here in Ottawa, it is the only "big box" store that carries it. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## ShagPower (Mar 11, 2010)

Lowes sells it in Canada


----------



## Dieselfool (Aug 11, 2010)

I found it at Rona in Sault Ste. Marie yesterday, latex in both white and grey. Don't know if all Ronas carry it though. $50 a gallon + tax.


----------

